
Remnants from Earth’s birth linger 4.5B years later (May 2016) - DrScump
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/remnants-earth-birth-linger-45-billion-years-later
======
DrScump
... implying (among other things) a smaller colliding body with proto-Earth to
make the Moon (Pluto-sized rather than Mars-sized, per interview).

Abstract:
[http://science.sciencemag.org/content/352/6287/809](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/352/6287/809)

Supplementary details:
[http://science.sciencemag.org/content/sci/suppl/2016/05/11/3...](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/sci/suppl/2016/05/11/352.6287.809.DC1/aad8563-Rizo-
SM.pdf)

Great interview with Hanika Rizo:

[https://audioboom.com/posts/4625582-tales-of-the-
beginning-o...](https://audioboom.com/posts/4625582-tales-of-the-beginning-of-
the-earth-hanika-rizo-geotopqc-universite-du-quebec-a-montreal-montreal-
canada?playlist_direction=forward&t=0)

